# Movie plots in other words



## jglenis (Jun 23, 2008)

Πρέπει - αφήνοντας κατά μέρος την πολιτική ορθότητα του λόγου - να σχολιάσω μια ταινία που μου άφησε τις χειρότερες εντυπώσεις όταν την είχα πρωτοδεί σε κινηματογράφο της Αγγλίας, με καλή παρέα (δηλαδή σε ιδανικές συνθήκες), και για την οποία πρόσφατα διαπίστωσα ότι έχει βαθμολογία 7.4 στο imdb! Συμβαίνουν αυτά βέβαια όταν αυτοί που ψηφίζουν είναι Αμερικάνοι... Λοιπόν, ιδού πώς έχει το στόρι τής ταινίας The Descent κατά τη γνώμη μου∙ οι αφορισμοί, ο σαρκασμός, η υποκειμενικότητα και όλα αυτά τα συμπαθή γνωρίσματα μιας καλοπροαίρετης κριτικής είναι δεδομένα: 

Η ταινία ουσιαστικά ξεκινά όταν μια ομάδα από χειραφετημένες κότες, έχοντας εξαντλήσει κάθε άλλο τρόπο ανούσιας σπατάλης, αποφασίζουν να εξερευνήσουν μια σπηλιά, αδιαφορώντας - φυσικά - για το κατά πόσο θα διαταράξουν την οικολογική ισορροπία του χώρου. Εκεί συναντούν ένα πλάσμα το οποίο πιθανότατα ποτέ δεν ενόχλησε κανέναν και το οποίο – φυσικά – οφείλει να πεθάνει προκειμένου να μην ενοχληθούν οι Αμερικάνοι πολίτες που ήρθαν να διασκεδάσουν. Αφού όμως το αυθάδες τέρας δεν δείχνει τέτοιες διαθέσεις, αναλαμβάνουν να του τις εμφυσήσουν και καταφέρνουν τελικά μετά από ηρωικές και άνισες μάχες να το σκοτώσουν, αυτό και όλους τους ομοίους του, φέρνοντας επιτέλους τη δημοκρατία και την ελευθερία στην τριτοκοσμική σπηλιά.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 23, 2008)

Διάβασα "κότες" και νόμισα ότι είναι ταινία κινουμένων σχεδίων τύπου Chicken run.

Μετά είδα πως δεν πρόκειται για καρτούν και μπερδεύτηκα.

Χρειάστηκε να πάω στο imdb για να καταλάβω πως με τη λέξη "κότες" εννοούσες τις γυναίκες.


----------



## jglenis (Jun 23, 2008)

Κι όμως, η λέξη αυτή με τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένη. Και, φυσικά, δεν αφορούσε ολόκληρο το γυναικείο φύλο - τέτοιες γενικεύσεις είναι πλέον τουλάχιστον γραφικές - αλλά συγκεκριμένα 5-6 φανταστικούς χαρακτήρες σε μια πολύ κακή, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ταινία.
Παρεπιμπτόντως, οι χαρακτήρες του Chicken Run είναι πολύ πιο ανθρώπινοι από τις κότες τής εν λόγω ταινίας. Πιστεύω λοιπόν ότι σε γενικές γραμμές δεν διαφωνούμε...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 24, 2008)

jglenis said:


> Κι όμως, η λέξη αυτή με τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένη.


Μα φυσικά είναι διαδεδομένη, απλώς η Porkcastle μάλλον εννοούσε ότι έπρεπε να είναι σε εισαγωγικά. Κι εγώ το ίδιο νόμισα, ότι μιλούσες για πραγματικές κότες, όχι "κότες".


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2008)

Τα εισαγωγικά είναι ο ευνουχισμός της δημιουργικής, της με λογοπαικτική διάθεση αμφισημίας.


----------



## jglenis (Jun 25, 2008)

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θα έβαζα εισαγωγικά αν _χρησιμοποιούσα _τη λέξη *γυναίκες*... Πάντως, η ταινία δεν είναι ό,τι χειρότερο έχει γίνει ποτέ – πρόκειται απλώς για μια πολύ μέτρια παραγωγή η οποία, αν και διαδραματίζεται στα βάθη μιας σπηλιάς, παραμένει ενοχλητικά επιφανειακή στην προσέγγιση της. Οπότε, αν δεν έχει διάθεση να εμβαθύνει κανείς (όχι σκάβοντας, όπως προτείνει ο σκηνοθέτης), θα περάσει ένα αδιάφορο δίωρο. Όταν όμως εμένα μου’ρθε να ψάξω την αλληγορία, που πιστεύω ότι ενυπάρχει σε κάθε μορφή τέχνης, διαπίστωσα μόνο ολιγωρία σε ό,τι αφορούσε το καλλιτεχνικόν του εγχειρήματος και μια βασική μομφή σε ό,τι αφορούσε την πολιτική διάσταση που (μου φάνηκε πως) είδα: την ιδέα ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να πάμε απρόσκλητοι σε ένα ήσυχο μέρος, να σκοτώσουμε όσους μας επιτίθενται (δηλ. όσους αμύνονται) να αποκαταστήσουμε την ειρήνη και να φύγουμε ήρωες – εμείς οι Αμερικάνοι. Και αυτό ήταν το πιο φασιστικό (ή χριστιανικό, κατά Μπους) μήνυμα που έχω δει ποτέ σε ένα αθώο φαινομενικά θρίλερ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2008)

Το αστείο είναι ότι αυτή η ταινία της σειράς (που με έκπληξη βλέπω τη βαθμολογία της στο imdb) έχει περάσει αρκετές φορές φευγαλέα μπροστά από τα μάτια μου και δεν συγκινήθηκα από την υπόθεση να τη δω. Μετά από όλο το σχολιασμό σου με έχει πιάσει η περιέργεια πώς μια μάλλον slasher ταινία, που με ακρίβεια πιστεύω ότι την περιγράφεις, έπιασε 7.4 εκεί.


----------



## jglenis (Jun 27, 2008)

Δεν είναι η μόνη περίπτωση πάντως: η ταινία Saw, με 7.7, επίσης δεν φαίνεται να το αξίζει. Ίσως όμως και να σφάλλω γιατί δεν μπόρεσα να δω πάνω από 20 λεπτά όταν το προσπάθησα (too vomiting), οπότε δεν μπορώ να έχω άποψη συνολικά. 

Όσο για το "πώς μια μάλλον slasher ταινία ... έπιασε 7.4" ένα ενδιαφέρον στατιστικό στοιχείο είναι ότι την υψηλότερη βαθμολογία (8.1) τη συγκεντρώνει από άτομα κάτω των 18, γεγονός που ενδεχομένως δείχνει και το κοινό στο οποίο στόχευε. Το σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι σε μια αίθουσα προβολών τής CIA, του CNN, του Λευκού Οίκου κλπ θα έπαιρνε δέκα, γιατί αυτό είναι το κοινό από το οποίο εμπνεύστηκε.


----------

